# Saw an interesting place the other day



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I work on broadcast towers. Last week we did a relamp job in New Bloomfield, Mo. The tower was 980 feet. You can see a long ways. While on a tower. I noticed a few wind generators in the area. And solar panels on buildings.
After getting down I asked the TV station owners about it and they said the area was almost 100% off grid. 
The next time I get on the tower I will take a camera and record the view.
It showed me, that there are folks using off grid means to power their lives. 
Reading about it is one thing, seeing it is a whole new picture.
Just wanted to share this interesting day with you all. :hobbyhors


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Very interesting thanks!! Pictures would be very cool!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

And now comes the argument..........

. . ."But it can't be done . . .its too expensive"

Smile . . . .go tell that to those folks.

Would love to have seen that sight.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Perhaps the earthquakes in the boot heel area cause the regular grid to go down frequently so this is a survival technique.

Wish I knew more of the area and the reason behind so many being off grid.

Hm, wonder if one could hang a mill wheel in the Mississippi River and gear it up to provide generation?


----------



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

Would of loved to see the view and it's very nice to see so many people using renewable energy. Thanks for sharing. Chris


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Where is New Bloomfield, isn't that up around Columbia? Or am I confused....


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

CJ said:


> Where is New Bloomfield, isn't that up around Columbia? Or am I confused....


I started to post in the SE boot heel area as that is where Bloomfield is. However upon looking at the original post again I see that it is New Bloomfield as you stated. Yes, close to Columbia but closer (NE) of Jefferson City.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We've driven by there, hubby's family lives in Fulton. I think it must look much better from an aerial view, because the community is not overly aesthetically pleasing from the ground. The idea is wonderful, but it's a bit on the ramshackle side.


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

I may be mistaken but I think that area is where the Rev Larry Rice has set up an alternative farm. He is a well known champion of the poor in St. Louis. When I used to go on winter patrol for the homeless we started out of his shelter and he was often still there at 1030 pm passing out sandwiches and praying with people. His goal is to help poor people set up alternative energy systems for their homes.
Cee


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

New Bloomfield in a short distance from Jefferson. And near Fulton. I saw the sign for Fulton as we approched the site.
There is a church on the property. The man I asked about the site is an African American. He seemed to be in charge. He had a sign on his van. I don't remember what it said. Something about off grid power.
From the interstate the wind plants can be seen. It catches your attention. A 980 foot tv tower with wind plants all around it. I counted six there, and one across the road and several solar panels. They also have a few below ground buildings and one greenhouse. The next time I am in the area I will be sure to get snaps of the place. 
It's one thing to visit here and talk about it. It is sure enough great to see it in action.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

CJ said:


> We've driven by there, hubby's family lives in Fulton. I think it must look much better from an aerial view, because the community is not overly aesthetically pleasing from the ground. The idea is wonderful, but it's a bit on the ramshackle side.



Hey now, watch yerself, I graduated High School from that ramshackle community! 

28 miles SE of Columbia and the mid-point between Fulton and Jeff City.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You did?  From the HS in New Bloomfield, or did you grow up in the alternate energy community?

No offense meant... I'm living in a 300 square foot tin box. :baby04: 



blue gecko said:


> Hey now, watch yerself, I graduated High School from that ramshackle community!
> 
> 28 miles SE of Columbia and the mid-point between Fulton and Jeff City.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Well, until there is no more cheap oil or coal, Off Grid power IS too expensive. If you have grid power available at your house, only eccentrics and well heeled do-gooders can afford to install off grid systems.

I've been off grid. My home was off grid for 14 years. I got tired of dark rooms, small tvs, and notebook computers... to increase my solar production infrastructure to double my output was going to cost 5K... and this was a 'small homesteader' type operation... no big tv or stereo, just for a good desktop computer and a decent lighting setup... The 'grid' became suddenly available for 2k, instead of the 100K it was going to originally cost... I hooked up.

I'd say a person wanting a regular consumptive lifestyle would pay around half of what there home costs, if they decided to go off grid instead of on grid.

Off grid is reasonable, where there is no grid. If a person is willing to spend all the equivalent of 30 years electric bills all in one fell swoop, they could buy a great off grid system... and then replace batteries (4K min for a large home... up to 8k) every five or six years......

My next place, if I ever have to get another place, will hopefully be so far back, that the grid is only a dream....


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

CJ said:


> You did?  From the HS in New Bloomfield, or did you grow up in the alternate energy community?
> 
> No offense meant... I'm living in a 300 square foot tin box. :baby04:


I graduated from HS there.

They're reporting a chainsaw incident at Larry Rice's Center today. Someone was killed and several injured. Scary stuff.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

blue gecko said:


> I graduated from HS there.
> 
> They're reporting a chainsaw incident at Larry Rice's Center today. Someone was killed and several injured. Scary stuff.


Newslink:

http://www.wltx.com/news/story.aspx?storyid=57552

I'm not a gun owner, but fully believe in our rights to have them. Why does anyone bring up the gun issue when a guy just chainsawed and knifed people??? If he can't kill 'em up close with a chainsaw, I suspect his aim with a gun would have been even less of a problem. Just my 2 shekels worth.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes, I do believe that is Rev. Larry Rices Sustainable living center.


----------

